# Midwest slotcar show sunday march 19th 2017



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

OK GUYS MIDWEST SLOTCAR SHOW SUNDAY MARCH 19 TH 2017 AT THE LINCOLN CENTER IN HIGHLAND IND DOORS OPEN 10 AM TIL 3 PM .SO ITS ONLY 64 DAYS AWAY SO ITS HONDA27 1 AFXNUT 0.:wink2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show*

midwest slot car show sunday march 19th 2017 . in highland indiana at the lincoln center doors open 10 am til 3 pm . now its only 26 more days. now its honda27 2 afxnut 0:|


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this coming Sunday?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll be there with the majority of the Minnesota contingent. Stop by and say Hi.

Tom


----------

